# The Basics



## sineadleaf (Mar 17, 2013)

Hey there, Long time lurker, first time poster. Firstly, thankyou! Everything I've read so far has been so helpful! We have put a deposit on a pup who is currently 1.5 weeks old. Picking him up at 8 weeks. First time dog owners, long time Bengal cat owners. So far I've picked up that
-Puppy obedience school is a great idea for socialisation as well as obedience. 
- Crate training is a good idea
- Dont expect too much from a puppy in terms of potty training in the early days, there will be lots of accidents. 

What I want to know (and cant find with searching) is 
- Do you tend to keep your dogs inside at night for their entire lives, or do some of you have a kennel for them outside? what about when you go out during the day?
- Cats. We have two cats. Who are brats. Any suggestions on how to introduce them properly? Who should have what sections of the house?
- Bringing him home? Do we use a car safe lead or the crate?
- Is there any way to sort the good from the bad puppy schools?
Thanks for any advice, we really appreciate it. Excited but scared!


----------



## Michele4 (Oct 28, 2012)

I would keep him in house at night, when you go out during the day crate him, I have a large kennel outside covered and with a nice dog house inside, If the weather permits I keep all my dogs in it when I'm out for the day. I do live off a main road so I see no harm in keeping them outside for a few hours. I have three cats, do it slowly. Didn't do school but I'm thinking about it now. They have a small class for dogs older than 6 months I think I"ll try it out. If it's a long ride I'd use a crate for the car ride, I had 2 hr ride I thought he would sleep, didn't happen.


----------



## sineadleaf (Mar 17, 2013)

obedience like agility.


----------



## GinnyinPA (Oct 31, 2010)

All of my dogs have been indoor dogs. When we had a fenced yard, they went out for short periods, but we have never kept a dog out all day or all night. Goldens really need to be around their people and don't do as well when isolated. A young golden who is left alone for long periods is likely to get into mischief - digging, chewing, etc.

For training - look for a trainer who does positive training, nothing punitive. If possible, observe a class before you sign up. I watched a friend's class and the trainer was very punishing - not something I'd do with my dog. Clicker training works well for many dogs. Start with a puppy class, to socialize your dog. Then when it is older, continue to the training as time and funds allow. We did obedience, intermediate obedience (Canine Good Citizen training), agility and tracking. Ben loved it, even when he didn't do well. They enjoy the mental stimulation, and the socializing.


----------



## Millie'sMom (Sep 7, 2012)

My dogs are indoor dogs. They sleep in the house, and are outside only when someone is with them as our yard is not fenced. But goldens are people-oriented, and want to be with their human families. 

Sorry, I can't help you with the cat issue.

When I first bring my puppies home, I use a very small plastic crate. It is the same crate I use in the house until they out grow it. I prefer it to the large crates they eventually need, because it is so portable. Tried a doggie seatbelt with my younger pup and she chewed right through the car's seat belt in less than 2 minutes. Fortunately, Ford fixed it under warranty, but I am pretty sure that was a one-time offer.

For puppy schools, ask for recommendations from people you may know that have young dogs/puppies and sometimes your breeder can point you in the right direction.

Agility and obedience are not the same thing, but I am going to let someone better with words than me to explain the differences.

Good luck with you new puppy.


----------



## Seagodess (Dec 6, 2012)

> - Do you tend to keep your dogs inside at night for their entire lives, or do some of you have a kennel for them outside? what about when you go out during the day?


My dog is only 5 months, but we will keep her indoors at night for life. She also stays inside when we are not home. We dont crate, she has free run of the down stairs. Our only door to the back yard is on our garage. When she gets older we might put up a dog door at the back door and some sort of gate on the inside of the garage so she has a small area inside and can go in and out and she wants. 
I think whether or not you leave them outside depends on all kinds of things such as how safe your yard and neighborhood are to your dogs personality. 



> - Cats. We have two cats. Who are brats. Any suggestions on how to introduce them properly? Who should have what sections of the house?


We have 2 cats. We didn't do the best job of introducing them. We just brought the dog in and that was that. Thinking about it, I should have put her in the bathroom behind the baby gate and let them sniff at each other to start off with. Although in reality, with my cats and dog, I really dont think it would have made a difference. One of my cats doesn't really care unless the dog is chasing him. That makes him mad because he has to run or fight back and he is so lazy. My other cat is just a witch and hates everyone except me and DH. We put a gate at the stairs so the cats know if they want to be left alone they have to stay up there. 


> - Bringing him home? Do we use a car safe lead or the crate?


I used a small crate that was my cat's. If DH would have been with me I would have just held her in my lap.


> - Is there any way to sort the good from the bad puppy schools?


The only advice I have for this since we didn't do puppy school is to maybe look up some reviews for places you are interested in.


----------

